# Anubias rhizome rot



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Some of my anubias barteri rhizomes have slowly been rotting and i am wondering what is causing it? One end is rotting while the other end is still growing and shooting out new leaves. Is that normal? The rot seems to be starting to outpace the growth though... 
Any help would be much appreciated!
Also, Hi everyone again! Its been too long!


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

There are 2 reasons that I can come up with for that to happen:
1) less likely: the rhizome is buried in the gravel/substrate
2) more likely: disease/bacteria; not so sure what it's called but there's 1 that attacks anubias only. Just cut out the rotting part and the remaining healthy parts should survive.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Il give #2 a try  Hopefully it works!


----------

